# no pee in litter box today, should I be worried...



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I came home from work and didn't see any pee in his litter box.

This is a new cat I just got on Sunday. He has been using his litter fine. I clean it out every morning before I go to work. I know I cleaned some pee out of there this morning at around 8:00am, but shouldn't he have needed to go again?

Should I be worried or not??

edit... I also searched the house on my hands and knees feeling for wet spots, but I can't find any. I'm stumped.


----------



## coliveira (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,

I was worried about my cat too, until I figured it out that he was using the bathtub for peeing, even with a freshly cleaned litter box. Lately he prefers the bathroom sink......


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

coliveira said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was worried about my cat too, until I figured it out that he was using the bathtub for peeing, even with a freshly cleaned litter box. Lately he prefers the bathroom sink......


wow, that's awesome!!! Good for you!!, and no training needed!! That's too funny!!


----------



## elizasquid (May 31, 2005)

> I was worried about my cat too, until I figured it out that he was using the bathtub for peeing, even with a freshly cleaned litter box. Lately he prefers the bathroom sink......


How funny!! I bet that's startling for your guests if they walk into the bathroom while your kitty is occupying it!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Here is a helpful tip:

Use a black light to locate pee around house.. The cat urine will glow. I just did this tonight to check if my new kitten has been using the rest of the house as his own personal litterbox. Found no pee

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
(tangent)
My kitten investigated the black light. His little bottom was glowing, and his ears were glowing(from his ear drops prescribed for ear infection)


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

JackieT said:


> Use a black light to locate pee around house.. The cat urine will glow. quote]
> 
> Hey Jackie...thanks!!, I think I will do just that. The cat is back at the shelter because he was so sick , but I am thinking of readopting him. I'm hoping the one accident he did have was because he was really sick and maybe I should have confined him to one room for a few days. He was here for 4 days, and only peed outside once... but I think I'll go to the blacklight thing and check.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## charliesmom (Jun 8, 2005)

My cat Charlie had that problem for a few days. I was worried sick so I called my vet. She said to lock him in a bathroom or small room, with a litter boc (with no litter) to see if he goes. If not, bring him in. I did that and he never went all night. I took him to the vet, and he had a bladder infection. He was slightly overweight and couldn't clean himself properly. So just be careful if it continues. He might also just be mad or put out by something that happened. Not trying to scare you, but be careful, my poor guy had to get a catheter and was in the hospital for a day. Not a pleasant time for him or me.


----------

